# Aide pour configurer rEFind en dual boot



## paduna (20 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour ,

Voila j'ai fait un dual boot sur mon macbook avec un linux .
J'ai utiliser rEFind pour cela , tout fonctionne sauf une chose , j'aimerais pouvoir supprimer des entrées boot inutile et ne garder que mon boot osx et mon boot linux .

J'ai essayé pas mal de chose , mais je n'y arrive pas .

Si une personne à une solution ^^

un grand merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2021)

Il y a une section de la documentation (ici) qui donne des indications, en anglais.
Je suppose que tu as déjà essayé ?


----------



## paduna (21 Septembre 2021)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a une section de la documentation (ici) qui donne des indications, en anglais.
> Je suppose que tu as déjà essayé ?


merci pour ta réponse et ton link , mais dans mon fichier refind.conf je ne trouve aucun endroit ou se trouve " Boot macOS from Preboot " et j'ai 3 icones comme cela Preboot que j'aimerais enlever .

je ne vois pas ou commenter dont_scan_volumes car je ne trouve pas les lignes ou sont les os 

merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2021)

Dans le premier paragraphe, l’auteur indique que tu tu peux supprimer des entrées en te positionnant dessus et en appuyant sur une touche (“-“ notamment). Cela ne marche pas ?
Cette fonctionnalité n’est disponible que depuis la version 0.11.0

[je ne peux pas trop creuser le sujet parce que je suis sur un Mac M1]


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour *bompi*

Je vois que tu as fait l'acquisition d'un Mac M1 (veinard). Si je peux me permettre une question : est-ce que tu ne trouves pas que ce genre de machine cirsconscrit la puissance opératoire du *terminal* ?

----------

Bonjour *paduna*

Dans ce fil d'archive : ☞*Supprimer des entrées rEFInd*☜  j'avais contribué naguère à l'édition du fichier *refind.conf* en vue d'échapper d'affichage certains volumes à l'écran de rEFInd. Est-ce que ces indications déjà anciennes te suffiraient ?


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2021)

[@macomaniac
Bonjour, 
pour le moment mon PC (Linux) reste mon ordinateur principal donc quand je dois m’amuser un peu, c’est là que ça se passe.
Le passage à la puce M1 ne fait que renforcer la tendance depuis plus de dix ans à restreindre l’accès à une partie du système,  voire la rendre inaccessible. Donc je ne m’y intéresse plus guère. Mais pour le reste, le Terminal (iTerm chez moi) est toujours utile : on peut faire pas mal de choses dans l’espace utilisateur. Dans l’ensemble, ces premiers Macs M1 sont par ailleurs suffisamment épatants pour que l’on ait moins besoin de compenser les errances éventuelles du système.]


----------

